# tropheus habitat



## karmafish (Feb 26, 2012)

I dont own any but was only reading the tropheus corner articles (great read  ) and I was curious as to what a tropheus tank set up should look like, I get the impression it shouldn't be too busy to avoid aggression and it should be easy to clean. So would a few small flat rocks placed at either end of the tank on a sand or fine gravel substrate be the best approach? What do some of your tropheus tanks look like? I am just trying to get a picture for possible future endeavours


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I think there are a lot of options that work with tropheus. I like two piles of rocks, one on either side of the tank. It's pretty easy to clean and allows territories to be clearly defined. Quite a few members on this forum have success with a large pile of rocks that goes from one end of the tank to the other also.

A 6' (or longer) tank length gives more options.

Pool filter sand is a good substrate for tropheus.

I haven't taken a recent photo but at one point my tank looked like this:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

I've done separate and connecting rock piles and find they all work almost the same. 
I don't keep small numbers in the colony though and I find that makes the most difference, ratio does not seem to effect it much either with larger colonies.









60+ M'toto

















90 Illangi









90 Illangi









40-50 Ulwile


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

I like to run a really high turnover/circulation rate in my tanks and that keeps detritus to a minimum in plain site.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Great tanks guys.
I post this one kind of to show a smaller (cheeper) type tank.








64"x16"x16" run with two Fluval 404s or Ehime equivolents make not important plus one airstone.
Rocks (limestone) in there more because it looks good to me rather than the fish need them.
Pool filter sand because of easy cleaning and I like the natural (freshwater) sand look.

Fish are mainly Tropheus sp. "Red" (Ndole). A few goby cichlids and 5 Synodontis lucipinnis.
A community rather than good breeding tank.
Main aggression problem is goby cichlid to goby cichlid hence the odd numbers not two pairs.

All the best James


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Some nice looking tanks guys/gals!!

I have found the more circulation the better for them. I think they like it to a point, you do have to have some place for them to rest and get away from all the exercise.

I started with quite a few rocks and have been slowly removing them here and there, much easier to clean when needed.

Not the best pic but here ya go..


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

eklikewhoa said:


> I've done separate and connecting rock piles and find they all work almost the same.
> I don't keep small numbers in the colony though and I find that makes the most difference, ratio does not seem to effect it much either with larger colonies.
> 
> 
> ...


YOWZERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Loving the tanks........ plenty of inspiration in there , thank you for posting !!!!!!!!! :thumb:

:fish:

Cheers, Sean


----------

